# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  What nailgun to buy?

## Mick666

Hi all, 
I'm an owner-builder and am sick of borrowing generous folks Paslode framers everytime I need to do a bit of quick framing or the like. So I'm considering my nail gun options - I can't afford to spend $600+ for a Paslode framer(as much as I'd like to) and I'm unfamiliar with air compressors and their attachments so at the moment I'm thinking about this TradeTools gas gun...anyone use/have one of these?? Would love some feedback if you do. I'm also looking at secondhand Paslode framers but, sense tells me that I have no way of knowing if someone has beat the hell out of the framer and is getting rid of it for just this reason.  
I like the convenience of no hoses but, understand the versatility of air compressors and the the limited cost of additional tools/nailers etc. 
Sorry to ask but, can anyone give me a recommendation or two?  
Many thanks
Mick

----------


## ringtail

That trade tools gun is a air gun, not a gas gun. I wouldn't touch a paslode gas gun unless you use it often. The gas goes off and the batteries die ( among other issues) A compressor is the go for you. That trade tools gun is fine for what you want and I have seen many give faithful service to apprentices and tradesmen alike. Once you have the compressor you can use it for all sorts of other things and guns are cheap so you could get a coil nailer and a finishing gun too eventually. Just make sure you get the best compressor you can. Trade tools do really good ones at decent prices.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I'm with Ringtail.   
The only caveat is that most cheap direct drive compressors will only cope with intermittent use of a frame nailer (especially a coil gun).  And a decent belt drive 200-250 CFM belt drive unit will set you back near enough to the cost of a Paslode...on its own. So a combination of a compresser and a framing gun is not going to be much cheaper than a new Paslode. 
I have an excellent Estwing nailing tool that only cost me $40  :Wink 1:

----------


## TermiMonster

With nailguns and compressors, you get what you pay for.  I'd go with the Estwing option if you're not going to use it regularly.
TM

----------


## Mick666

thanks ringtail, SBD & Termi - I'm so new to air compressors that I have no idea what 'direct drive or belt drive' actually means! Don't get me wrong, I've seen the terms many times but, in all honesty I have no idea what the difference is or whether one is better than the other. So like 'most' things you get what you pay for, absolutely but, other than this owner-builder project (which for all intents and purposes is beyond frame stage - cladding about to start) I'm pretty much just a weekend warrior and don't need a 'everyday reliability' guarantee (wouldn't hurt of course). So given I'm a total stoopid noob to air compressors what sort of specs should I be looking for in buying one? Are they worth buying second hand or should I stick to new? Any brands to stay well away from and likewise any (sorry 'cheap') brands I should be aiming towards? 
Sorry about all the questions and many thanks for all your help. I suppose like all of us, I'm just trying to squeeze every drop of value from my dollar. 
Beers
Mick

----------


## ringtail

Ok, direct drive compressors, as their name suggests, have a electric motor that directly drives the compressor to make compressed air which is then stored in the receiver tank. Belt drive compressors have a large industrial type of electric motor (or petrol) which chugs along forever at fairly low RPM and via a drive belt and pulleys, drives the compressor unit. Direct drive units operate at high RPM (comparatively) and generally don't produce good volume because of their limited size. Belt drives are the exact opposite. Low RPM motor than drives a much bigger compressor = good volume. Good ones last 15 years + easily. Buying 2nd hand is absolutely a option. Avoid anything from supercheap or repco. Look for trade tools brand or Puma for a start. You want something with minimum Free Air Delivery (FAD) of 150 lt / minute ( FAD is the only measurement worth looking at for compressor performance)

----------


## ringtail

TradeTools - HD200-RENEGADE INDUSTRIAL COMPRESSOR 2.2HP CAST IRON PUMP 1.65KW 
This would be my pick if I were to upgrade. I have the HD 170 ( which is no longer available I believe) and have had it for 10 years of on going trade use with zero problems.

----------


## Mick666

hi ringtail, 
christ am I glad you keep replying!! I was looking at this compressor in the SuperCheap catalogue online and although it has 180l/pm I can only assume as it is an SCA brand I should steer well clear. Unfortunately I can't stretch to the budget of you recommendation - do you have any thoughts on anything a little cheaper?  
Beers
Mick

----------


## ringtail

Unfortunately those compressors are rubbish. I would be looking second hand for sure. Plenty of tradies doing it really tough out there so you might pick up a bargain. Like I said earlier, the belt drive ones last a very long time so dont be put off by 2nd hand

----------


## Mick666

Thanks again ringtail - I need this advice!! So I'm now looking at a couple of TTI compressors on ebay. Used but, 250l/m so sound the goods - any advice on whether to take a wide berth on these??They seem solid and within my budget. Just got to drive a long way to pick them up. But, a small inconvenience I figure.
Cheers Mick.

----------


## ringtail

I dont know anything about them. Do you have a link to the ones you are looking at ?

----------


## METRIX

Mate; 
For $480 you can get yourself a brand new Paslode with warranty (not from bunnings as they rip you off)  LATEST!! BRAND NEW PASLODE CF-325LI 902600 Cordless Gas Framing Nail Gun | eBay 
I am not the biggest fan of Paslode but I do have a few of them, but I prefer to use my Trak-it framer, saying that the Paslode's are fine, our guys use them all day every day and get good service out of them with minimal problems considering how many nails they go through. 
For your purpose I would not bother with a compressor and seperate gun, by the time you buy the compressor and gun it will cost more than the Paslode, then you can sell the paslode on ebay when your finished for probably $150 or more. 
The inconvenience of having to drag an air tube behind you all the time is outweighed by the Palosde any day, yes the gas canisters do have a use by date but they usually have around 2 years (look through the boxes and pick the one with the longest use by date), I assume your build wont take any longer than two years. 
Don't get me wrong, I am all for compressor and air tools (I have heaps of them) but if your not going to buy a good quality belt driven compressor then I would not buy it at all and by good quality I mean one costing around $600+. 
The cheapies are rubbish, their overly noisy, inefficient, generate way too much water vapor and it's just another thing you need to cart around or trip over, the cheapies don't hold enough air so when using the framer the compressor will constantly be switching on / off. 
The advantage of a compressor is you can get some nice Air finish nailers , coil nailers etc fairly cheap.  
For $480 I know which way I would go, and if you spend $480 on a compressor and air nailer the quality would be very questionable.

----------


## ringtail

> Mate;  
> Don't get me wrong, I am all for compressor and air tools (I have heaps of them) but if your not going to buy a good quality belt driven compressor then I would not buy it at all and by good quality I mean one costing around $600+. 
> The cheapies are rubbish, their overly noisy, inefficient, generate way too much water vapor and it's just another thing you need to cart around or trip over, the cheapies don't hold enough air so when using the framer the compressor will constantly be switching on / off. 
> The advantage of a compressor is you can get some nice Air finish nailers , coil nailers etc fairly cheap.

  
Totally agree. I would still go air over gas for the simple reason that after the build is done you still have the compressor which can be used for all sorts of things - (not to mention that a finishing gun will be required as well as a framer for the build). The air guns are quite happy to sit for years without frequent use provided a bit of oil is used. Once purchased they are easily a 10 year + tool if treated with respect. As for the hose thing, well some of us are just better at coping with a minor issue than others :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Mick666

Thanks for the input Metrix and I agree with most of your sentiments however, as you mentioned the compressor is useful after the job is finished (post needing a framing gun) for multiple other tools (bradder, impact socket, spray gun etc). So although a Paslode framer is attractive for how simple and awesome they are, they are pretty much a one trick pony. A compressor (the best belt driven one I can afford) hopefully will give me a good length of service and a variety of tool options that a single framing gun cannot. But those Paslodes are the shizznick for framing!! 
Cheers
Mick

----------


## ringtail

I see trade tools are doing the latest paslode gas framer and angled bradder for under 1K with 3 batteries and 2 chargers

----------


## METRIX

> Thanks for the input Metrix and I agree with most of your sentiments however, as you mentioned the compressor is useful after the job is finished (post needing a framing gun) for multiple other tools (bradder, impact socket, spray gun etc). So although a Paslode framer is attractive for how simple and awesome they are, they are pretty much a one trick pony. A compressor (the best belt driven one I can afford) hopefully will give me a good length of service and a variety of tool options that a single framing gun cannot. But those Paslodes are the shizznick for framing!! 
> Cheers
> Mick

  Hi Mick, 
I am slightly confused, your OP said I can't afford to spend $600+ for a Paslode framer(as much as I'd like to) Honestly unless you are prepared to spend decent money on a good quality belt driven compressor (which you won't get any change from $600) to even start looking at decent models which will last you many years. 
Plus a few hundred on a semi decent Air framer, not to mention a good quality hose for the compressor (not one of those cheap chinese things which wont last) you will be looking close to the $1000 mark to get you set up which is way over your $600 mark. 
If you want to use the compressor for things like spraying, rattle guns etc you are going to need a compressor which can give high output at a sustained rate which filters out any moisture, the cheapy ones cant do this. 
I understand you can use the compressor for other things later, but if you are doing a build then 99% of the build can be done with a framer and a fixing gun the reason I say this is because that's all we carry in our trucks. 
The other 1% would be made up of a floor stapler and perhaps a coil nailer for doing fence or deck work (if you want to nail the deck down which I would screw it down). 
Did you mean to say, you can't justify to spend $600+ for a tooll which only does one thing ? as this would make more sense.

----------


## shauck

Of all the tools required to build your house (assuming this is not your trade) that may either use compressor or gas/battery, framing gun is the main one you will not want to do without. Most other tools are power tools, cordless or hand tools. The rest of the air/gas tools are nice to have but not really as necessary. A good old hammer, punch and nails is fine and won't really hold you back that much. I agree, screws for decking. The only reason I wish I had a compressor is to clean the sawdust out of my tools. I'm thinking about getting some sort of tank that can be filled at the servo for that purpose. that's just how I see it all anyway and I've done all right without some fancy tools (not to say I wouldn't love to own every one of them) until I think I can justify their purchase.

----------


## ringtail

Just for the record. 
Tradetools HD 170 belt drive compressor $698 - 12 years old
Trade tools DA 65 finishing gun             $ 248 - 9 years old
Trade tools C65 coil gun                      $ 348 - 12 years old
Trade tools T nailer                            $ 199 - 2 years old
Paslode frame master                         $ 450 ish - 7 years old 
                                        total                  $ 1943 
This is what I have at present + 1 x 30 mt hose, 1x 15 mt hose
My boss purchased my framer for me when I was doing my time and other bits have been cobbled together here and there. I got the compressor and coil gun for my first owner build deck that's why they are the oldest. All still perform as new and the framer and finish gun get flogged the most obviously. A very small investment for quality gear that can be repaid in full with 1 decent job ( and has been many, many times over) On another note, none of the above gear has ever had a failure and none of it has ever had any maintenance, ever ( as in o -ring kits). 2 x fittings on one of the hoses is it.

----------


## johnc

For the one job a cheap direct drive compressor would do what is needed, I'd consider buying the Paslode gas gun though and selling it secondhand at the end of the job, for general handyman work a decent hammer and nail bag will work for 99.9% of what is required.

----------


## METRIX

> Just for the record. 
> Tradetools HD 170 belt drive compressor $698 - 12 years old
> Trade tools DA 65 finishing gun             $ 248 - 9 years old
> Trade tools C65 coil gun                      $ 348 - 12 years old
> Trade tools T nailer                            $ 199 - 2 years old
> Paslode frame master                         $ 450 ish - 7 years old 
>                                         total                  $ 1943

  Just can't beat Air tools for reliability 
Some of my arsenal 
PilotAir Direct Drive compressor (I had it for 5 years no problem loaned to someone "stupid me" they ceased it in 3 weeks) ?????  :Shock: 
Replaced with Fini Belt Drive 15A model 165 something, 7 years old not missed a beat (and this one will not be loaned to anyone) :No:  
Hitachi NT65AA DA bradder 10 years - still perfect (highly recommend this gun absolutely faultless gun) believe it or not but this has never jammed 
Hitachi Coil Nailer NT65 AF3 6 years - still perfect (highly recommend this gun absolutely faultless) few jams but I blame the nails 
Fasco Framer 12 years - still perfect (this one will shoot 90mm into the hardest hardwood no problems) 
Bostitch MIIIFS Floor Stapler 4 years - Only jammed twice but was because the staple hit old nails in the joists 
Hitach NT50AE2 Finish C bradder 1 year - Never missed 
Bostitch PN50-E Mini Impact Nailer 1 year - still perfect (and should be it's only 1 year old) 
Random Orbital polisher 4 years - still perfect 
No Name Air stapler 10 years - still perfect 
Star S2000 Spray gun 10 years - no problems and has been used a fair bit 
Total Tools HVLP Spray gun 5 years - still perfect, this has been used heaps, for spraying solarguard for fences etc 
Cheapy air chisel, blew up after 6 months so bought electric one, the air adjustment piston blew out the back, when I was kneeling down behind it, and hit me square in the  BAL##, needless to say it's days were numberd after that. 
Air rivet gun, never worked properly from new so it went the way of the dodo into a garage sale  
I also was given to test a small direct drive dual Aluminium cylinder portable compressor, very light and came with a high quality super flexible steel braided air tube has been very good but only suitable for small gun as air capacity is small, but fitds on the floor in the front seat of car, still have it as they never asked for it back, great for portability. 
Apart from few drops of oil every days use, all the above havce had no other maintenance, amazing how well these things are built. 
You know I never actually sat down and counted up what I have in Air tools, didn't realise I had gathered so much.

----------


## ringtail

Oh I didn't know it was going to be a who has the longer list competition  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
2 x rattle guns from my mechanic days
tyre gauges x 2
die grinder
sander polisher
air rivet gun - works like a mother. Brilliant for doing big SS rivets which are next to impossible to do by hand
TT HVLP star spray gun
and last but not least
the humble air duster blow gun :Tongue:  
I tells ya, air power rocks !  :Biggrin:

----------


## johnc

Air tools are very handy and reliable, they can lie around in the bottom drawer for years yet still go first time when pulled out and used.

----------


## METRIX

ditto for the tyre gauge, and air blower forgot about these two little essentials

----------


## ChocDog

I would definitely listen to what the tradies recommend over me. Theyre using their gear everyday so know whats good and what lasts.  
But my 2 cents are that it never bothers me having an air compressor + hose to deal with. Sure it can be annoying sometimes, and it would be nice to walk from room to room without having to drag a hose around, but I dont derive an income from it and Im not using it 8+ hrs a day, 5 days a week, so in the scheme of things its not a concern. Ive always had an air compressor due to heaps of other mechanical tools running from it, so it was pretty obvious to go with an air gun. Plus it would annoy me to keep paying for gas cartridges all the time!  
I did a bit of research (talked to builder mates, on here, etc) before I bought my own (used to borrow my mates). Ive have always been a fan of Hitachi gear and their nail guns seem to get a good rap. Ive got: 
Framing: HITACHI NR90AD
24deg, paper collated, D head, 50-90 nails 
Finisher/bradder: HITACHI NT65MA4
15 gauge (DA), 34 deg, 31-63mm nails  
I also went for these as the nail types, from what I know, are cheap and easily available.   
I bought both of mine through Hardwaresales.com. I think both were re-furbished units. They work faultlessly and wouldnt be without them. Paid about $170 for the framer and $100 for the finisher. I think the going price for both in Aus is around  $750-850.

----------


## Mick666

> Did you mean to say, you can't justify to spend $600+ for a tooll which only does one thing ? as this would make more sense.

  Hi Metrix, sorry for the confusion - but, that's exactly what I meant (your quote above).  
Thanks for the input everyone, and just to clarify. I know originally I said I don't want to drop $600+ on a single use tool (the Paslode framer) and now appear to be looking at spending roughly the same (maybe a little more) on a belt driven air compressor ($400 2nd hand) and a pneumatic framer ($200 ish), I figure this is a better long term investment. My house frame is built - I don't need a framer to build my frame per se, I just want one to finish off here and there and to have the convenience of a tool that I can drop in a draw for months at a time and be able to pull it out when I want to use it without worrying it may need a service or something before I use it.  
After researching a little more (ok a lot more) it seems most folks that invest in belt driven air compressors (full time tradies or weekend warriors like myself) appear satisfied with their choice to do so. I know a lot of folk complain about dragging hoses and the like but, I don't see that as a major drawback (a factor definitely) and their long term durability seems to outweigh some of their inconveniences.  
Thanks for the list of tools everyone as this has been most helpful in deciding what brand of compressor to chase and what brand of guns to consider buying.  
Cheers
Mick

----------


## mike_perth

Hi 
I went through this exact situation 2 years ago at the start of my renovation/major exextension 
i bought a $120 2.5hp bunnings trade air compressor and a $150 project Air frame mail gun also ex bunnings thinking that they would get me started and when they died I'd have had more time getting used to a nail gun that I'd know what to look for.......moral of the story they are both still going strong and I'm on my fifth box of frame nails (I think 2 or 3000 per box) and I've now added a coil nail gun (nailed an entire house of weatherboards) 2 finishing guns and a stapler all of these were eBay specials and none have let me dodown several have been dropped from roofs kicked left in the rain and generally abused and still not let me down! 
and my Reno wasn't small added 120m2 to a 140m2 house which has been stripped back to frames and restored back to new!

----------


## Mick666

Hi all, 
ok so I jumped in late last week and got my self an old Powamac belt driven air compressor :Biggrin: . To quote my wife..."is that an antique?" and yes, it looks a little rough around the edges but, it fired up as soon as I plugged it in so that was a good (relieving) sign. The chap I bought it from said he thought it was 2.5HP and was about 12 or 15cfm. It doesn't have a regulator and I haven't got one yet (or any air tools for that matter) so as for whether it's really working, only after I try to shoot a nail (or whatever) will I be able to tell if I got ripped or not.  
That said can anybody who has one or had one tell me anything bout it? The engine says it's a CMG (built in Ringwood) brand and looks to be the same age as the cylinder. Any tips on anything to start me off would be much appreciated. And thanks to all for the advice/experiences, I hope this punt works out.    
Beers
Mick

----------


## METRIX

When you get a regulator, also get a good quality water trap, this will stop excess water going down the air line causing issues with the tools, and especially if you want to use a spray gun with solvent based paint. 
Also buy some pnuematic lubricating oil, and put a few drops of this into the tool where you connect the air hose, this will keep it lubricated, this should be a daily ritual if your using the tool for the day.

----------


## Mick666

> When you get a regulator, also get a good quality water trap, this will stop excess water going down the air line causing issues with the tools, and especially if you want to use a spray gun with solvent based paint. 
> Also buy some pnuematic lubricating oil, and put a few drops of this into the tool where you connect the air hose, this will keep it lubricated, this should be a daily ritual if your using the tool for the day.

  Hey Metrix, 
Ok so I whipped out to Total Tools yesterday and got a regulator that has a water trap/filter all in one. I also got a couple of 1/2 inch to 1/4 inch converters as the reg/filter is 1/4" in and out. However, (here comes the dumb question) when I attach the first adaptor to the compressor there is not enough space to wind on the reg/filter as it runs into the tank? Is there something I'm missing? Can you connect the reg/filt without needing to physically spin the unit to get it onto the thread?  
Any and all help would be much appreciated! If my description is confusing I'd be happy to take a few pics tonight 
Many thanks
Mick

----------


## reccymech

> Hey Metrix, 
> Ok so I whipped out to Total Tools yesterday and got a regulator that has a water trap/filter all in one. I also got a couple of 1/2 inch to 1/4 inch converters as the reg/filter is 1/4" in and out. However, (here comes the dumb question) when I attach the first adaptor to the compressor there is not enough space to wind on the reg/filter as it runs into the tank? Is there something I'm missing? Can you connect the reg/filt without needing to physically spin the unit to get it onto the thread?  
> Any and all help would be much appreciated! If my description is confusing I'd be happy to take a few pics tonight 
> Many thanks
> Mick

  The compressor receiver tank should already have its own regulator (normally non adjustable) fitted to prevent the compressor from over charging the receiver tank. The adjustable regulator/drier should be fitted at the outlet point of the receiver tank, thereby, regulating downstream air supply. Although, you can fit a regulator/drier nearer the point of use. This depends on how much pressure/volume 'drop' you can get if there is some distance between the receiver tank and the jobsite. 
Fit a air tool oiler at the point where the airline outlet fitting joins the air tool inlet line, except for any spray guns.

----------


## ChocDog

> Hey Metrix, 
> However, (here comes the dumb question) when I attach the first adaptor to the compressor there is not enough space to wind on the reg/filter as it runs into the tank? Is there something I'm missing? Can you connect the reg/filt without needing to physically spin the unit to get it onto the thread?   
> Mick

  
you need an adaptor with a swivel like connection (think of a swaglock/flange type fitting). This will allow you to tighten up the connections yet not have to spin the reg to do so. You can go to somewhere like HIS Hoses, etc for this.

----------


## Mick666

> you need an adaptor with a swivel like connection (think of a swaglock/flange type fitting). This will allow you to tighten up the connections yet not have to spin the reg to do so. You can go to somewhere like HIS Hoses, etc for this.

  Hey chocdog thanks for the advice I pop into Reece plumbing and picked up a piece of brass brass extension thread and nut and bingo problem solved! Sometimes I really wish I chose the path of least resistance immediately so I didn't waste so much time. In any case I spent sat happily firing away on paslode coil nailer and damn it was fun! Cheers mick

----------


## grantbudd

I got a paslode finishing gun on ebay new for around $450.  It arrived in 2 days and is a pleasure to use although why they only give you 2 batteries is a bloody rip off and the case closure clips are @@@@. For an expensive tool I would expect proper latches like dewalt cases. Otherwise a great tool. 
Paslode now do a gun that will drive finishing and framing nails I think but its nearly a $1000 I think? 
I needed a framing gun, coil gun and collated screw gun so I hired them. $35 for the day and most of the time the framing gun for the home renovator is the one that will get the least amount of use as the finishing one will be for skirting, arcs, cornice, sheeting etc etc. At least for me with a queenslander it is the most used.

----------


## METRIX

> I got a paslode finishing gun on ebay new for around $450.  It arrived in 2 days and is a pleasure to use although why they only give you 2 batteries is a bloody rip off and the case closure clips are @@@@. For an expensive tool I would expect proper latches like dewalt cases. Otherwise a great tool. 
> Paslode now do a gun that will drive finishing and framing nails I think but its nearly a $1000 I think? 
> I needed a framing gun, coil gun and collated screw gun so I hired them. $35 for the day and most of the time the framing gun for the home renovator is the one that will get the least amount of use as the finishing one will be for skirting, arcs, cornice, sheeting etc etc. At least for me with a queenslander it is the most used.

  Only two batteries, how many can you use simultaniously ?, use one charge the other, I don't know of any tools which come with more than 2 batteries. 
Agree with the clips, they are only plastic, but I have never broke one yet, on any of the Paslode cases and they have been opened many thousands of times, unlike the metal one on my SENCO rubbish CO2 finish nailer, the case and clips are as useless as the gun itself, that's expensive $600+ for a piece of rubbish. 
Paslode framer expensive, I would have to disagree, it is very cheap at $450, considering what you can do with the gun, how many shots it will fire over its life and how much money can be made from this one simple gun, and th etime it will save you, least of all not having to deal with a compressor and gun and hose tripping hazard on site every day, I would call $450 a bargain. 
You want to know what expensive is, go search the Festool lineup, now THESE are expensive, admitidy they are very good quality, but making unique sized arbours and fittings etc to force you into buying their consumables that are excessively expensive. 
Which is the one that does framing and finish, haven't seen this and I probably wouldn't want to, as these are two totally two differend operations, one is drive pin 2mm, vs 6mm not sure how they can do both from one gun.

----------


## grantbudd

Oops typo I was supposed to write only 1 battery with the paslode nailer.....I think $450 is very reasonable for a gun also taking into the account the time saved and also the fatigue hand nailing has on your body if we are talking thousands of nails over a week or so.....Also the finish nailer can get into places a hand nail would frustrate you with punches and pre drilling etc....I love my nail gun  :Redface: ) Anything that speeds up any reno process is worth its weight in gold....

----------


## METRIX

> Oops typo I was supposed to write only 1 battery with the paslode nailer.....I think $450 is very reasonable for a gun also taking into the account the time saved and also the fatigue hand nailing has on your body if we are talking thousands of nails over a week or so.....Also the finish nailer can get into places a hand nail would frustrate you with punches and pre drilling etc....I love my nail gun ) Anything that speeds up any reno process is worth its weight in gold....

  Well, you only get what you pay for, the sellers do have the two battery option but you have to pay a little more for it, if you are only using it for a reno as a home owner, then one battery is fine, but on site two is mandatory. 
Also not to mention the nail gun will insert a 75mm instantly not disturbing any surrounding timber, or glass etc which may be in close proximity, can't do that with the old estwing, framing nailers save so much time and as you say are much less fatigue, althoug when using them in awkward upside down situations, they to can get a bit hard on the shoulders, but still a hell of a lot easier than a hammer and nails. 
Depending on where you got yours from, I would say it's a US import (has the round paslode logo) you might find they pack the nose with a yellow grease, this clogs up quickly and can slow the nose from returning,, my suggestion is to pull the nose assembly apart, and clean it all off ASAP as it will only start to frustrate you soon.

----------


## ringtail

> ( paslode ) it will only start to frustrate you soon.

  Yes it will  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## dgp

Metrix, when you say 99% of your work is done with a framer and a fixer, do you mean a framer and a brad gun? 
I am doing a small bathroom Reno and also replacing most of the weatherboarded on the house. I am going to buy a belt drive compressor and one or two guns from trade tools. Will a framer loaded with 50mm nails be ok for weather boards or should I be using a brad gun?
I am an electrician by trade but have worked in an office for the last ten years but am adamant that I buy some quality gear. Are the compressors and air buns from trade tools good value?
I should also add my house is a fifty year old with hardwood frame. 
Sorry to hijack the thread but I thought it best not to start another.

----------


## ringtail

Always a tricky one. 50 mm nails are generally not long enough for tapered weather boards. It's marginal. If the boards are hardwood, a framing nail will split them big time. I generally do it 1 of two ways. Tack the boards on with my finishing gun and then hand nail with gal jolts or use a 65 mm T nailer. Problem is, I think Hitachi are the only ones that do a genuine 65 mm T nailer and they cost a fortune. Trade tools T nailer takes up to 64 mm nails ( 64 's don't exist by the way) so you are stuck with 50's in a T nail. With slight mods it may be possible to get 65's in a trade tools T nailer and for $200 they are a top gun. If the weather boards are pine a framer with be fine although the size of the D head will leave a big hole to fill. Just make sure you fork out and use Gal nails. Either way, you should punch the nails to pull the board tight to the frame.

----------


## METRIX

> Metrix, when you say 99% of your work is done with a framer and a fixer, do you mean a framer and a brad gun? 
> I am doing a small bathroom Reno and also replacing most of the weatherboarded on the house. I am going to buy a belt drive compressor and one or two guns from trade tools. Will a framer loaded with 50mm nails be ok for weather boards or should I be using a brad gun?
> I am an electrician by trade but have worked in an office for the last ten years but am adamant that I buy some quality gear. Are the compressors and air buns from trade tools good value?
> I should also add my house is a fifty year old with hardwood frame. 
> Sorry to hijack the thread but I thought it best not to start another.

  Yes, Framing guns I use are Fasco (air/compressor) and Paslode (gas), Finishing guns I use are Hitachi C and DA (Air / compressor) and Paslode C brad (Gas), these two types of guns will do almost everything you need, BUT I also have Hitachi coil Nailer (Air / compressor), this is used for various tasks (NOT fixing decking down). 
For fixing weatherboards I do the same as Ringtail, first fix in place with DA, then finish off with Gal bullet heads, and punch the heads either flush or below surface and fill if smooth boards, it will be a bit hard going to get the nails into the hardwood frames. 
I have also seen smooth boards fitted with Stainless coil nailer punched just below surface, then filled later, but I have always used bullet heads.

----------


## ilium007

I've had both Bostich and Hitachi - sold both when I swore never to renovate again and had to buy nail guns again when I found myself with a bathroom that needed rebuilding. 
I bought a framing and finishing gun from QLD Trade Tools for a fraction of the cost of the others and the work just fine.

----------


## dgp

Thanks for the replies guys, I think based on my needs I will buy a framing gun and a finishing gun.    

> I've had both Bostich and Hitachi - sold both when I swore never to renovate again and had to buy nail guns again when I found myself with a bathroom that needed rebuilding. 
> I bought a framing and finishing gun from QLD Trade Tools for a fraction of the cost of the others and the work just fine.

  Did you buy the cheapest ones with the red on the casing or the next model up with the grey casing?

----------


## Pitto

i too have the yellow tradetools framing gun, it hasnt been used in a few years. Its ok, it is too light weight and you do get a bit of kickback because of this. 
but if you are doing a reno, and using pine stud, its perfect and works. 
if i get the need in the future, i would trade up to a Dewalt 18v framer, Looks the goods  Dewalt 18v cordless framing nailer review. - YouTube

----------


## dgp

Hi, I have had my framing gun for a couple of months now (Trade Tools Renegade) and have not used it too much, maybe two magazines of nails. 
I needed to use it today, so I oiled it, loaded the nails, set my regulator to 110 and away I went. After shooting a couple of nails, air started leaking out the nose of the gun. 
Does anyone have any idea why this would happen? Every time I have used it I have oiled it and replaced it into its case. Surely a seal wouldn't degrade that quickly.

----------

